# Tampon Stuck!



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Anyone ever had a tampon that was dry and wouldn't come out??? It hurts when I try to pull it. I think my cycle is slowing down and instead of lasting a full 7 days, it seems to stop around 5 now. Well, I wasn't expecting it to stop so soon and now I have this dry tampon inside. Any suggestions?


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

You have to relax when you take it out,and take it out very slowly.You could try using a little vaseline if you can work around it.That may be difficult though







I have these problems every month,and it can be very painful


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Maybe you could use a douche ? It would wet the tampon and make it easier to get out.Jeanne


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

Good idea!!~!!


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

Wetting the tampon will make it larger and harder to get out. Try some lubricant like KY and if it won't come out, your doctor can get it out easily with a little clamp.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Thanks for some great suggestions ladies. I finally got it out! Every time I went to the bathroom yesterday, I tucked at it until it finally came out. I guess it finally got enough lubrication to come out. It was really uncomfortable coming out tho. My lower abdomen felt really uncomfortable for a while afterwards. My worse fear was having it in too long and causing toxic shock!I have learned from this experience to ONLY use tampons on my heaviest days!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2003)

Can't think of anything else other than what's already been suggested, except for perhaps attempting to slightly rotate the tampon side to side around in a circle while attempting to pull it out. Be sure you attempt to take it out in a position that will allow gravity to help it out as well.Also... a tampon is always within reach of your fingers in a squatting position so it probably isn't necessary to go to a doctor to have it removed. If it ever happens again, just relax and work it out slowly, using a bit of jelly if necessary as someone else suggested.Tampons on your heaviest days? Those were the days I had to use 2-3 hospital-sized napkins along with 3 super plus tampons just to keep the palm-sized clots from falling out and off my pads into my underwear and sliding down my leg....







(Gross, I know, but that's what estrogen dominance causes..... and that was with changing at least every hour or two for 3-4 full days.)


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Essence,Oh my God ---- you had no choice but to have a hysterectomy!!!


----------

